# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  BLANCHE, femelle type Berger née en 2010, en FA dans le 44

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* BLANCHE
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




 


N° de puce : 941000012630563

*NOM* : BLANCHE 

*RACE* : TYPE BERGER NON LOF

*SEXE* : FEMELLE

*AGE* (approximatif) : 17 mars 2010

*COULEUR* : crème

*POINT* *SANTE* : Identifiée, vaccinée et stérilisée. Blanche est arrivé en France, très mal en point avec des problèmes de peau, aux yeux et aux pattes. Elle a été prise en charge par l'association et une famille d'accueil qui lui apporte les soins et le suivi vétérinaire dont elle avait besoin pour aller mieux. 

BLANCHE a une maladie génétique.


Elle ne guérira jamais, on peut juste essayer d'empêcher laggravation des lésions mais son état ne reviendra jamais à la normale.
Il faudra limiter les crises pour éviter laggravation des lésions, mais elles seront toujours là.


Le dermato va mettre en place un traitement à base de médicaments humains et en fonction de la réaction de BLANCHE à ce traitement, il faudra l'adapter au fur et à mesure de l'évolution des crises, sachant que plus le traitement sera fort et plus il y aura d'effets indésirables.


Rapport du vétérinaire à la mi août 2013:
"État stationnaire.
Quelques croûtes à nettoyer sur les pavillons auriculaires.
On continue le traitement à la même posologie sur 6 mois."


BLANCHE va bien, pas pire, léger mieux sur le museau.
BLANCHE pèse 20 kilos 250, elle a maigri un peu.


Voici le traitement à vie de Blanche (tarif en fonction des vétos) :


- Toco 500, une gélule par jour soit 3.49 euros par mois
- Torental 400 LP, un comprimé le matin et 1/2 le soir soit 8.32 euros par mois
Un traitement modulable selont l'évolution de l'état :
- Dermipred 20 (actuellement 1/2 comprimé par jour) soit 15.30 euros par mois
Sans oublier la consultation vétérinaire pour suivi de traitement et prescription de l'ordonnance pharmacie (tous les 6 mois s'il n'y a pas aggravation de l'état de santé) soit 9.50 euros à la clinique vétérinaire de ma commune. 
Donc :
- 27.11 euros par mois de médicaments
- 9.30 euros tous les 6 mois pour le suivi vétérinaire et la prescription de l'ordonnance pour la pharmacie.

*Le vétérinaire est confiant, BLANCHE a encore de belles années devant elle*, en poursuivant à vie les médicaments de la pharmacie (dont un sur ordonnance) et en adaptant au plus juste la cortisone (dermipred).

*SON* *ORIGINE* : Vivait dans la cour de l'entreprise où travaille Lénuta, en Roumanie. C'est la soeur de Gary (adopté en France).

*SES* *ENTENTES* : OK CHIENS.

*SON* *COMPORTEMENT* : Depuis son arrivée, début août 2012, BLANCHE a fait d'énormes efforts vis à vis de l'humain, elle manifeste son contentement lorsqu'elle voit sa famille d'accueil, elle ne file plus s'aplatir à l'autre bout du chenil.
Lors des sorties en laisse, il fallait la porter pour sortir du chenil puis dès qu'elle se retournait et voyait une personne derrière elle, elle prenait peur et s'aplatissait au sol en refusant de bouger.
Maintenant, le 23 aout 2012, elle sort toute seule, va faire son tour et ses besoins dans la cour intérieure puis revient dans le chenil en suivant sa famille d'accueil. Concernant sa cohabitation avec les chiens de sa famille d'accueil, elle s'approche pour les sentir et fait des appels aux jeux à travers la grille de son chenil. BLANCHE est très curieuse, mais elle est encore retenue par ses craintes.

Fin mai 2013 : BLANCHE est une jeune chienne tout à fait normale qui aime bien jouer avec les canins qui lui font des invitations. Elle sait bien réclamer "les petites gourmandises", en pensant que les poches de sa famille d'accueil sont un garde manger.

Elle est toujours territoriale dans la maison : là où elle se trouve, tout est à elle, sauf avec Berta qui lui aboie et lui grogne dessus avant d'arriver dans son panier ; alors que dans la cour elles jouent ensemble. 

Elle est toujours méfiante vis à vis des étrangers et surtout des hommes. 

*FRAIS* *D'ADOPTIONS* : En raison de son espérance de vie réduite il n'y a pas de frais d'adoption

ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal dans sa famille d'accueil (dpt 44)

CONTACT ADOPTION : Diane: 07.50.34.33.79 - Salia : 06 15 16 18 05 Martine 06.73.13.17.91


Mail : contact@archedeternite.org

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

[/ur

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Toujours au refuge penser à Banche qui n'a connu qu'une vie de misère

----------


## florannie

::  ::  ::

----------


## mamounette54

Agrandir cette image

----------


## phacélie

bonjour mamounette,

les dernières photos  ::  ne sont-elles pas plutôt de cette petite Blanche-là : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-lenuta-50271/ ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

effectivement je me suis trompée de louloute

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Blanche a demodex

Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image 

j'alle la veterinaire pour achete Dectomax injectabil

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

il faut la faire venir en FRANCE une F.A. pourra s'occuper d'elle. Au refuge difficile il faut faire des bains pour la soigner. UNE F.A. HELM

----------


## florannie

::  ::  ::  l :: 

URGENT!NOUS RECHERCHONS UNE FA POUVANT PRENDRE EN CHARGE BLANCHE POUR QUE SA DEMODECIE SOIT SOIGNEE AU PLUS TOT!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Blanche est tre pereuse avec les persones, elle est sociable avec les chiens.

----------


## josiane

Des nouvelles de Blanche svp ?  ::

----------


## florannie

:: Toujours en Roumanie au refuge de Lénuta! Il lui faut une FA rapidement pour que sa démodécie soit soigner.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Blanche est atteinte de démodécie, il faut la faire venir en France afin de la soigner

URGENT

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Blanche a demodex

Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image

----------


## josiane

Des nouvelles de Blanche, une piste ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

malheureusement nous n'avons pas encore de FA, Blanche reçoit un traitement au refuge, Lénuta devrait nous envoyer des photos de ce weekend

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image 


de 2 semanine je donne IVERMECTINA et LIV 52 pour protectie.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

nous recherchons une fa d urgence pour la pauvre blanche

----------


## dirtyflip60

quel est le délai pour la faire rappatrier dès qu'elle aurait une fa de dispo?

peut-elle être mise en fa avec un autre chien ayant aussi la démodécie (forme atypique)? je crois avoir vu qlq part qu'il ne fallait pas trop?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

je vais me renseigner mais en principe il n'y a pas de risques vu que la démodécie n'est pas contagieuse

----------


## kristina

Bonjour, 

Comment va la petite Blanche ? Les dernières photos sont assez alarmantes.

----------


## lascie

C'est une urgence, il faut absolument lui trouver une FA!!!!!!

----------


## kristina

Blanche, petit trésor... Je fais remonter pour elle.

----------


## josiane

Aucune proposition pour Blanche ?  ::   ::

----------


## dirtyflip60

> Aucune proposition pour Blanche ?


pas eu la réponse à mes questions, j'ai accueilli une autre louloutte..

----------


## Volkba

::   ::   :: 


pour la pauvre Blanche!             ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

nous cherchons toujours une fa - urgent

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une FA vient de ce proposer pour Blanche elle va donc pouvoir venir en France pour suivre un traitement qui sera long vu son état.

----------


## josiane

SUPER !!!! Croisons les pattounes......!!!!!!  ::

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

pourvu que cela ce concrétise

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=3648&u=15126507]
Agrandir cette image 
[/url]

Blanche va arriver ce mois ci

----------


## la tribu du marais

BLANCHE est arrivée en France vendredi 3 août au soir :




Sa famille d'accueil provisoire l'a covoiturée aujourd'hui jusque chez moi où elle va recevoir des soins

----------


## josiane

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ohé du bateau, il a plu cette nuit, pas question d'aller me coucher  dans l'herbe, ni dans le panier à l'intérieur de la niche d'ailleurs,  je me contente de la caisse de criée à l'extérieur, ce qui me permet de  tout surveiller, sans être trop vue.


Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 


BLANCHE est contente de me voir, elle piaffe, remue la queue, fait un tour sur elle même....

Mais une fois dans l'enclos, c'est panique à bord, elle s'applatie au sol.

Elle  "frise" du museau lorsque je mets la pommade dans les yeux (qui vont  mieux) et je la récompense de sa patience avec des dés de jambon.

Elle  a eu trois jours de suite un vermifuge (ovins, bovins et caprins avec  des doses adaptées aux canins) car elle avait plein de vers plats, ça va  mieux de ce côté là.

Hier elle a eu une pipette de proméris duo contre tiques, puces et acariens.

Le doigt se maintient, tout comme le pelage, j'attends le jeudi 23 pour faire le point avec mon véto.

Elle  est aussi très contente de voir les autres chiens, mais au fil de la  journée il lui arrive parfois de grogner sur Ussia l'épagneule et sur  Sophy qui l'a accueillie en grognant et montrant les dents. Pas de  cadeaux entre compatriotes 

Depuis  hier soir, elle accepte de se promener en laisse de quelques mètres  dans la cour intérieure, mais il faut éviter les arbustes touffus et les  buissons 

Je sens qu'il va falloir de la patience.... une montagne de patience....

----------


## valoup

ça c'est du sauvetage !! bravo !!! en refuge , elle a du apprendre à défendre son territoire, elle va se détendre...et nous aussi !

----------


## la tribu du marais

Voici le compte rendu :





Et la facture :





BLANCHE faisait pitié à voir, elle a été anesthésiée et emmenée en salle de soins ou ma fille et moi l'avons suivie.


Lorsqu'elle a fait une apnée et à du être intubée pour être mise sous oxygène ma fille a du sortir, elle se sentait mal.


Et moi j'avais vraiment mal pour BLANCHE : un il infecté, un panari à un doigt, la peau à vif sur certains endroits, des pustulles sur tout le corps et la gueule pourrie.... Je n'ai jamais eu un animal en aussi grande souffrance.













Des nouvelles de douce BLANCHE ou BLANCHE neige, comme on veut.


Les yeux sont propres, le poil repousse, sauf sur les zones atteintes en profondeur : les tour des yeux, le chanfrein, le tour de la gueule.
Par contre, le doigt n'a pas bougé, pas aggravé mais pas dégonflé non plus malgré l'antibiotique.


BLANCHE fait d'énormes efforts vis à vis de l'humain, elle manifeste son contentement lorsqu'elle nous voit, elle ne file plus s'aplatir à l'autre bout du chenil.
Lors des sorties en laisse, il fallait la porter pour sortir du chenil puis dès qu'elle se retournait et me voyait derrière elle, elle prenait peur et s'aplatissait au sol en refusant de bouger.
Maintenant, j'ouvre la porte du chenil, elle sort toute seule, va faire son tour et ses besoins dans la cour intérieure puis dès que je vais dans le chenil elle me suit et elle rentre comme cela, toute seule comme une grande :ahah: 
Elle va même jusqu'à approcher Léonie à 2 mètres pour la sentir, BLANCHE est très curieuse, mais elle est encore retenue par ses craintes.
Elle lance des appels aux jeux envers Diam's et Julia, à travers les grilles.

----------


## valoup

Bravo, elle est mieux sur les derniéres photos. Domi tu l'as sauvée !! c'est toujours un grand bonheur d'en voir un échapper à son triste sort !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Blanche* a vu le vétérinaire cet après midi pour une visite de contrôle.

Le  doigt n'a pas désenflé mais n'est pas douloureux, elle "sniffe" moins  du bec mais il faudra retirer des dents, l'oeil est purulent quelques  jours, ça passe puis ça recommence.

Les griffes sont très fragiles et cassent de peur, il en a coupé une et a essayé de la limer mais panique à bord, *Blanche*  essayait de se jetter au sol. Une autre griffe à l'intérieur de la  patte s'est abimée  en gigotant, elle a un joli pansement bleu.

Le  poil repousse sur certaines zones (les pattes, le dessous du ventre et  plus légèrement sur le museau) mais aucune repousse sur la queue, le  bout des oreilles, le tour de la bouche. Une nouvelle tâche de  dépilation est apparue sur un côté du corps, le véto a tondu de façon à  en suivre l'évolution.

Il pense toujours à une hypothyroïdie mais la peau est encore trop abîmée pour avoir un résultat sanguin fiable.

On  continue les pipettes de proméris duo à raison d'une tous les 15 jours,  un bain de douxo pro par semaine, 15 gouttes de piloderm/jour, 

la  fin des antibiotiques dans 6 jours, une visite de contrôle dans un mois  avec un raclage si nécessaire et surtout beaucoup de travail d'approche  pour essayer de maintenir la confiance qu'elle a bien voulu m'accorder.

Elle  ne veut pas marcher en laisse, sauf pour le retour de chez le véto, là  elle fait la voiture vers la maison au pas de course.

Sinon, elle s'applatie au sol et on doit la porter (19.250 kilos).

Pour  le bain, je la porte jusqu'à la salle de bain, mais pour la sortie,  elle prend peur et cherche à se jeter dehors dès qu'elle voit une  fenêtre dans une pièce.

Elle joue avec les autres canins mais au  moment de rentrer à la maison, elle reste sur le seuil et refuse de  rentrer. Les autres filles de l'est étaient beaucoup plus rapides pour  goûter au confort des paniers, fauteuils, canapé et lits 

Voici l'ordonnance :


Agrandir cette image 


Et la facture qui sera sans doute mise en attente jusqu'à la prochaine visite dans un mois :


Agrandir cette image 


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après le mode "bain" d'hier, *BLANCHE* est passée ce matin en mode "immersion" avec les autres canins de la tribu :

Avec Voyou et Julia

Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 


Avec Patapouf le labrador aveugle :

Agrandir cette image 


Belle *BLANCHE* au soleil :

Agrandir cette image 


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après le mode "bain" d'hier, *BLANCHE* est passée ce matin en mode "immersion" avec les autres canins de la tribu :

Avec Voyou et Julia

Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 


Avec Patapouf le labrador aveugle :

Agrandir cette image 


Belle *BLANCHE* au soleil :

Agrandir cette image

----------


## valoup

son museau va beaucoup mieux non ? quel boulot ! je suis admirative de votre générosité pour cette chienne , 
oui, il va falloir de la patience,du temps...

----------


## josiane

Accroche toi petit coeur  ::  tu es sur la bonne voie !  ::

----------


## la tribu du marais

Depuis hier, je porte BLANCHE dans la maison, car elle ne veut pas entrer toute seule, par contre aucun souci pour la sortie :Stick Out Tongue:  
Je profite des moments d'absence de mon ami car comme beaucoup de petites roumaines elle a peur des hommes (ça passe vite après).
Elle n'est pas du tout à l'aise dans la maison, mais bon ça viendra bien un jour....
Tiens tiens, j'ai cru sentir un rominet (Loupiote)

Encore un autre là haut

Avec Diam's



Avec Voyou

Pour l'instant, BLANCHE est en mode exploration dans la maison, mais souvent à mes côtés, elle a du mal à me lâcher.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Merci Yveline pour tout ce que tu fais

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Mon véto pense toujours à une hypothyroïdie, mais avant d'arriver à la  prise de sang et l'analyse, il faut éliminer au fur et à mesure les  différentes maladies de peau.
Ça peut aussi être une démodécie,  enrayée par des pipettes données au refuge, mais les symptômes ne sont  pas du tout les mêmes que pour Julia (Ryjulia) qui est en pleine  rechute.
Entre Julia et son bain d'ectodex tous les 5 jours et *Blanche* avec les bains de douxo pyo deux fois par semaines, je vais finir par coloniser ma salle de bain  

Je vais demander  une prime de risque ainsi qu'une paire de gros gants étanches à l'eau et résistants aux crocs de *Blanche*  .
Elle  aime bien les bains de douxo pyo, mais elle a horreur de se faire  mouiller le bout de la queue, le bout des oreilles et la face à  l'ectodex. La chipie m'a pincée, mon véto me demande de la museler pour  l'ectodex car il faut à tout prix continuer le traitement pour voir si  les poils repoussent ou non.

Elle vient à la maison lorsque Yannick et Antonin sont absents elle déteste les hommes. 
Contrairement à Berta qui se sauve  en grognant et aboyant dès qu'elle voit Antonin ou Léonie, *Blanche*  fait front en grognant, retroussant les babines, il faut que  j'intervienne pour lui dire "non",  puis là, elle nous lâche un pipi et  elle file vers une des portes pour sortir.
Après le bain, elle reste  dans la salle de bain alors qu'elle est libre de sortir, on a  l'impression que c'est son refuge et il n'y a que moi pour la sortir en  la prenant dans mes bras (20 kilos la demoiselle).
Elle est toujours sur ses gardes et se méfie de tout, un moindre bruit et c'est la panique, autant à la maison qu'à l'extérieur.
Elle  est dominante pour la nourriture et va jusqu'à attaquer les autres dès  qu'elle me voit prendre les gamelles. Pupuce Crottweiller ( pinscher 5  kilos d'un âge canonique, une dent, quasi aveugle et sourde) en a fait  les frais, elle est arrivée comme d'habitude pour sentir les gamelles et  attendre la sienne, *Blanche* lui a sauté dessus tous crocs dehors. Depuis, *Blanche* prend ses repas dans le chenil où elle grogne dès qu'un congénère approche trop près.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Bon, me revoilà après de gros soucis internet, mon fixe ne fonctionne  plus, on peut me joindre par téléphone uniquement  sur le portable.

Cet après midi, j'avais rendez vous avec mon véto pour faire le point sur la démodécie de Julia.
Mon véto m'a demandé des nouvelles de *BLANCHE* et comme il avait le temps en fin d'après midi, je suis retournée à la clinique vétérinaire avec *BLANCHE*,  qu'il a fallu porter car elle reculait tellement qu'elle a failli faire  passer le harnais par dessus la tête et les pattes avants.
Mon véto  lui a fait le rappel des vaccins plus la rage (il y a une facture de 28  euros en attente, qui sera envoyée avec d'autres).
Les zones de dépilation (queue, bout des oreilles et la face) n'ont pas du tout bougé, pire, *Blanche* se gratte maintenant jusqu'au sang sur ces zones là, elle est aussi très irritées sous les pattes, entre les coussinets.
Après avoir fait les raclages démodécie, le tapis teigne.... Les vétos plafonnent.
*BLANCHE*  va donc aller voir un véto dermato qui enseigne à l'école vétérinaire  de Nantes et qui consulte le samedi dans une clinique à une quarantaine  de kilomètres de chez moi (Vétocéane à Vertou 44120). 
Mon véto a pris le rendez vous pour le samedi 3 novembre.
Il a pris *BLANCHE* en photo pour  envoyer un compte rendu complet des soins déjà faits depuis son arrivée en France.
*BLANCHE*  recommence à "sniffer" du bec, mon véto attend d'en savoir un peu plus  sur la maladie dont elle souffre, pour gérer la priorité des soins, mais  il faudra qu'elle ait un détartrage et de la chirurgie dentaire.
Dans le box d'auscultation, *BLANCHE* va se coucher dans un coin et elle refuse de bouger, il faut la porter à la voiture.
Par  contre une fois arrivée à la maison, elle descend seule de la cage de  transport et marche très bien en laisse pour aller jusqu'au portail de  la cour intérieure. 

*BLANCHE* a toujours peur des inconnus et des hommes, elle ne vient qu'au devant de ma fille Léonie et de moi. 
Pourtant  lorsque Yannik arrive, elle remue la queue, va au portail mais repart  très vite ventre à terre se cacher dans les buissons. 
Parfois elle  arrive quand même à venir saisir du bout des dents le petit crouton de  pain qu'il lui tend (Ussia a l'autre crouton de la baguette) bientôt il  faudra prendre un pain rien que pour les chiens  

Elle  aime bien venir de son plein gré dans la maison quand Antonin et Yannik  ne sont pas là, mais dès que la porte s'ouvre, elle s'en va dehors en  rampant.
Elle aime aussi jouer avec celles qui le veulent bien, *BLANCHE* est jeune mais la tribu canine est vieillissante.
*BLANCHE*  ne supporte pas un matelas dans la niche, elle le sors  systématiquement, j'ai beau le remettre à chaque fois, jusqu'à ce  qu'elle le transforme en confettis. Elle dort donc sur le carton au fond  de la niche, de temps en temps je retire les morceaux et je remets un  carton entier. Depuis, je garde tous les cartons d'emballage.  
Par  contre dans la journée et les moment où elle est dehors, elle ne se  gêne pas pour aller dormir dans le panier ou le petit chalet d'Ussia qui  dort dans le garage. Parfois *BLANCHE* tire la couette d'Ussia dans la cour et elle s'installe dessus, toute fière d'elle et de son trophée.

Bon de facturation en attente :

Agrandir cette image 





Ce matin, *BLANCHE* avait rendez vous à la clinique de Vertou pour 10H.
Elle a vu le dermato, non sans crainte.
*BLANCHE* est restée à la clinique, j'irai la chercher cet après midi.

Il a vu que toutes les extrémités de *BLANCHE* sont atteintes : truffe, museau, bout des oreilles, bout de la queue, anus et griffes en mauvais état.
Il pense que c'est du à une mauvaise irrigation sanguine et un problème de vaisseaux sanguins : une vascularite.

Le dermato vient de m'appeler, je vais chercher *BLANCHE* pour 15h, elle se réveille doucement.
Il  a fait un carottage (prélever de la peau en profondeur) sur les  deux  oreilles, le chanfrein et la queue pour vérifier l'état des vaisseaux  sanguins.
Chaque carottage est fermé par un point, qu'il faudra faire retirer chez mon véto dans une dizaine de jours.
Elle va avoir un carcan pour éviter de se grignoter les points

Il a aussi pratiqué un test leishmaniose pour écarter définitivement tous les problèmes dermatos.
Le laboratoire enverra la facture pour le test leshmaniose et l'analyse se fera dès la réception du chèque de l'arche.

Si  c'est bien une vascularite, les causes peuvent êtres diverses et très  difficiles à déterminer. Ça peut aussi être un problème génétique car  certaines races sont prédisposées à cette maladie comme le colley et il  trouve qu'elle ressemble à un colley avec son grand museau.

Malgré tout cela, *BLANCHE* à la pêche.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Depuis hier, je porte *BLANCHE* dans la maison, car elle ne veut pas entrer toute seule, par contre aucun souci pour la sortie 

Je  profite des moments d'absence de mon ami car comme beaucoup de petites  roumaines elle a peur des hommes (ça passe vite après).

Elle n'est pas du tout à l'aise dans la maison, mais bon ça viendra bien un jour....

Tiens tiens, j'ai cru sentir un rominet (Loupiote)


Agrandir cette image 


Encore un autre là haut


Agrandir cette image 


Avec Diam's


Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 


Avec Voyou


Agrandir cette image 


Pour l'instant, *BLANCHE* est en mode exploration dans la maison, mais souvent à mes côtés, elle a du mal à me lâcher.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voici la facture de la clinique vétérinaire :

Agrandir cette image

----------


## valoup

qu'ont donné les carrotages de la louloute en test ?

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Bonjour Steph,
> 
> 
> Merci pour tes voeux en retour je te souhaite une très bonne année 2013.
> 
> Nous allons diffuser largement en espérant trouver bien vite une famille pour cette petite chipie, je suis vraiment désolée pour Gemy et je pense qu'il faut placer Maika dans une famille sans autre chien, je te donnes le numéro de Corinne qui pourra te conseiller et aussi nous aiguiller pour le choix de la future famille de Maika.
> 
> Corinne 06.22.09.00.11    corinne.martin007@yahoo.fr
> 
> ...


[/quote]

- - - Mise à jour - - -



Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image 


SOIT 869.39 EUROS

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour venir la voir pas de soucis, il faut juste me prévenir avant afin de trouver quelqu'un à la maison.
Par  contre pour la caresser, je pense qu'il faudra attendre un moment, pour  l'instant depuis son arrivée il n'y a que ma fille et moi qui arrivont à  la caresser.
Mamounette et Obelix ont réussi à la voir évoluer avec les autres chiens, mais pas question de se laisser approcher.



Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce matin BLANCHE a vu le dermato, il n'y a eu aucune évolution des lésions, ni en bien ni en mal.
BLANCHE  a un traitement à base de corticoïdes (mégasolone 20 remplacé par le  générique dermipred 20) à forte dose pour essayer d'atténuer les lésions  existantes dans le but de dimininuer petit à petit les doses pour  essayer d'arriver à se passer de la cortisone. 
Le dermato m'a mis en garde contre les effets indésirables : boire beaucoup = pipi souvent, vomissements, nausées....
BLANCHE  a des vitamines à prendre  (toco 500 mg à base de vitamine E et  mégaderm que j'aurai mardi soir sur commande) ainsi qu'un médicament  pour agrandir les vaisseaux et essayer de mieux vasculariser les  extrémités (tarental, remplacé par le générique pentoxifylline L.P. 400  mg).

Voilà en résumé le compte rendu de la visite dermatologique de BLANCHE.
Le dermato va faire un compte rendu complet à mon véto qui me le transmettra par la suite.

Pour  l'instant, le durée du traitement à la cortisone dépendra de la réponse  de BLANCHE face à ce traitement. Chez certains sujet, ça peut être un  mois, pour d'autres deux.... trois..... Tout dépend comment l'organisme  de BLANCHE va réagir.
Comme le mégaderm n'arrivera que mardi soir, la  clinique enverra la facture à cette date là, mais l'asv m'a donné le  prix du traitement à la cortisone pour les 6 semaines à venir :
- 49 euros pour les corticoïdes (vétérinaire)

Plus tous les mois :
- 26.20 euros de mégaderm pour 28 jours (vétérinaire)
-  3.59 euros de toco capsule 500 mg pour 30 jours (pharmacie)
-  7.28 euros de pentoxifylline L.P. 400 mg pour 30 jours (pharmacie)

Facture du dermato à régler dès que je l'aurai envoyée à Domi :

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le museau

Agrandir cette image 


Oreille droite 

Agrandir cette image 


Oreille gauche 

Agrandir cette image 


La queue

Agrandir cette image 


La "grande sauterelle" dans son intégralité

Agrandir cette image 


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le museau à meilleure "gueule" qu'à son arrivée, mais il reste toujours des lésions.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## florannie

Blanche est toujours en soin dans sa Fa. ::  :: Les traitements sont onéreux pour L' asso qui la couvre, les factures sont sur ce post et une aide serait la bienvenue.merci pour elle.

----------


## fredd

Pourquoi ne pas créer un post dans les appels aux dons?
comment va BLANCHE? est ce que la démocie s améliore??

----------


## la tribu du marais

Je suis la famille d'accueil de BLANCHE.
BLANCHE est suivi depuis plusieurs mois par un dermatologue, ce n'est hélas pas une démodécie mais une maladie bien plus grave que cela et incurable.
BLANCHE souffre d'une dermatomyosite familiale, autrement appelée la maladie du colley.
Cela se manifeste par une vascularite, les vaisseaux n'alimentent plus les extrémités (doigts, griffes, truffe, museau, oreilles, queue....) et des lésions apparaissent entrainant au final la mort de l'animal.
Dans le cas de BLANCHE, le dermatologue a fait des carottages (prélèvement de chair) dans la queue, le museau et les deux oreilles pour faire des analyses et arriver à la conclusion que BLANCHE ne guérira jamais, qu'on peut améliorer son état, la stabiliser, mais que la maladie sera toujours là pour reprendre le dessus un jour ou l'autre.

Après plusieurs mois de traitement, l'amélioration de l'état de BLANCHE s'est stabilisé, on ne pourra pas aller plus loin dans l'amélioration.
Pour l'instant elle est en phase de stabilisation en diminuant la cortisone et en essayant de trouver le juste dosage pour éviter la reprise des lésions.
Elle a aussi de médicaments pour dilater les vaisseaux et améliorer la circulation du sang dans les extrémités, ainsi que plusieurs types de vitamines.
Malgré tout cela, BLANCHE est jeune, joueuse et elle a la joie de vivre, mais elle aura un traitement à vie.
Le dermato ne peut plus rien faire pour elle actuellement, c'est le vétérinaire de ma clinique qui prend le relai et qui suit l'évolution de BLANCHE.

----------


## fredd

je suis attristée de lire cela.....Bravo pour votre investissement pour Blanche, merci pour l amour et le temps que vous lui consacrez.......
est ce qu il ne serait pas possible de la faire parrainer par Actuanimaux, par ex, pour aider à payer les frais? ( simple question, en fait, je sais pas comment ça fonctionne....)

----------


## nanou13

Pauvre petite puce!!! A quelle adresse puis je envoyer un chèque pour aider un peu?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, voici l'adresse à laquelle il faut envoyer les dons: précisez au dos de votre chèque que c'est pour Blanche.
Merci Merci. 

*
L'ARCHE D’ÉTERNITÉ
15  ROUTE DE VILLIERS
93160 NOISY LE GRAND*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

a l'adoption !!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

up!

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Malgré son physique "moins attrayant", BLANCHE est une jeune chienne  tout à fait normale qui aime  bien jouer avec les canins qui lui font  des invitations. Elle sait bien réclamer "les petites gourmandises", en  pensant que mes poches sont un garde manger  
Elle  est toujours territoriale dans la maison : là où elle se trouve, tout  est à elle, sauf avec Berta qui lui aboie et lui grogne dessus avant  d'arriver dans son panier ; alors que dans la cour elles jouent  ensemble. Elle est toujours méfiante vis à vis des étrangers et surtout  des hommes. Si elle aboie juste sur les femmes, elle grogne sur les  hommes en leur tournant autour mais de loin.

----------


## la tribu du marais

BLANCHE est de retour à la maison, même pas besoin d'une piqûre pour la réveiller, elle attendait bien sagement que j'arrive pour que l'asv puisse lui retirer le cathéter.
Le vétérinaire n'a extrait qu'une seule dent, les autres tiennent encore bon, à voir dans quelques années.


La facture dentaire est donc un peu moins élevée que le devis



Voici la facture du dermipred 20 (1/2 par jour, pour la maladie) 



Et la dog model aux dents blanches

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

BLANCHE et sa jolie toison d'hiver, même en plein été.

Agrandir cette image 


BLANCHE et son joli museau où repousse quelques poils dans des zones qui étaient complètement noires depuis plusieurs mois.
On refera le point avec le vétérinaire juste avant ses vacances (deux dernières semaines d'août).

Agrandir cette image

----------


## nanou13

Comment va la belle?

----------


## la tribu du marais

Un an déjà que BLANCHE est à la maison.
BLANCHE a eu sa visite vétérinaire hier après midi.


Rapport du vétérinaire :
"État stationnaire.
Quelques croûtes à nettoyer sur les pavillons auriculaires.
On continue le traitement à la même posologie sur 6 mois."


BLANCHE va bien, pas pire, léger mieux sur le museau.
Elle lutte toujours contre ses démons (la peur des humains qu'elle ne connait pas, surtout les hommes) et il a fallu que je la porte jusqu'à la salle d'attente puis jusqu'au box de consultation.
BLANCHE pèse 20 kilos 250, elle a maigri un peu.


Voici la facture pharmacie du 31/07/2013 (pas encore envoyée à Domi).



Voici la facture de la clinique vétérinaire pour la visite d'aujourd'hui 13/08/2013 :



Voici l'ordonnance pharmacie pour 6 mois :



Voici la facture de la pharmacie du 13/08/2013 :



Pour l'instant, BLANCHE est sous les arbustes (surtout les noisetiers) et les buissons en train de faire une "noisette party" avec les copines et les copains, ça croque, ça décortique et ça déguste. Comme tous les ans, j'irai acheter des noisettes ailleurs.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Voici une nouvelle facture pharmacie pour *Blanche*.



Agrandir cette image 


- - - Mise à jour - - -

*BLANCHE* et sa jolie toison d'hiver, même en plein été.

Agrandir cette image 


*BLANCHE* et son joli museau où repousse quelques poils dans des zones qui étaient complètement noires depuis plusieurs mois.
On refera le point avec le vétérinaire juste avant ses vacances (deux dernières semaines d'août).

Agrandir cette image

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Des nouvelles de Blanche par sa famille d'acceuil : 




> Oui, maintenant elle fait comme les autres, elle entre et sort de la maison sans aucune appréhension.
> Elle  profite des paniers, des petites gâteries que môsieur  ose lui donner à table, même si je rouspète car il n'y a que lui de  sollicité, nous (Antonin et moi) on ne lâche rien.
> Elle n'a pas encore eu l'idée du fauteuil, du canapé ni des lits (de toute façon on affiche complet à ce niveau là).
> Par contre pour la gamelle, il faut la séparer des autres.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Nouvelle de la FA de blanche : 

*BLANCHE* a eu son rappel vaccins cet après midi, en même temps que Gibbs.
Elle est toujours autant crispée mais sans agressivité.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Toujours à l'adoption!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La belle Blanche attend toujours ...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Toujours dans sa FA qui prend grand soin d'elle!!

----------


## josiane

UN GRAND MERCI A SA FA  :: !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Toujours à l'adoption... ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Blanche* a eu sa visite de contrôle (tous les 6 mois).
Son état est stationnaire avec une ulcération sur un bout d'oreille.
Le vétérinaire a envoyé la photo de l'oreille de *Blanche au dermato qui la suit, il a conseillé une pommade à base de cortisone en application locale, j'irai en chercher un tube samedi lorsque le vétérinaire de Blanche sera là.
Elle perd toujours du poids, même en mangeant à sa faim, elle a deux repas par jour, je vais passer à trois.
Elle pèse actuellement 17.850 kilos mais elle est tonique, ça n'inquiète pas le vétérinaire.
Blanche était toujours aussi apeurée, il a fallu la porter jusqu'au box d'auscultation, elle se laisse examiner sans rien dire, mais complètement contractée. Par contre pour le retour, aucun souci pour sortir de la voiture et venir en laisse jusqu'à la maison.
*

----------


## josiane

::  Blanche  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Petit coucou de Blanche

----------


## josiane

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Après BLANCHE, la chienne qui aime le confort de la maison, mais qui a quand même peur d'avoir mal fait, voici BLANCHE la chienne d'extérieur, tout terrain et parfois auto nettoyante.

Avec Holga (sur la petite niche), Patapouf le labrador aveugle et Ibis la petite dernière x berger belge noir :

----------


## mamounette54

Blanche attend toujours une famille

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Mi juin, BLANCHE avait le coussinet abimé. 



Elle a alors vu le vétérinaire.

Plusieurs hypothèses :
- piqûre d'insecte sur le doigt (mais sa FA y croit peu).
- inflammation lors de la repousse de la griffe qui s'est aggravée lorsque les deux coussinets se frottent entre eux.

Antibiotiques et bains de patte quotidien.

----------


## josiane

::

----------


## florannie

:: Aidez Blanche en faisant des dons à L' Arche D' Eternité, les soins de Blanche ont un cout pour cette asso.-Blanche est en Fa et vit sa tite vie tranquille.

----------


## josiane

> Aidez Blanche en faisant des dons à L' Arche D' Eternité, les soins de Blanche ont un cout pour cette asso.-Blanche est en Fa et vit sa tite vie tranquille.


je diffuse  ::

----------


## florannie

:: Merci josiane.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Dernières nouvelles de sa FA :
--------------------------------
Elle ne boite pas, le vétérinaire a tripoté le doigt et la griffe, ce n'est pas douloureux.
Je lui donne un bain par semaine pour son poil sec et dru ainsi que pour les plaies occasionnées par la dermatomyosite.
Elle n'a pas l'air malheureuse ni souffrante, je ne sais pas si la chaleur aggrave les choses, mais c'est l'exposition au soleil qui est déconseillée, mais les animaux ne sont pas fous et ne restent pas exposés en plein soleil.
Elle participe à toute la vie de la tribu, comme d'habitude, elle est comme avant, sauf que les lésions évoluent rapidement.

----------


## lyloo56

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Photo de la papatte qui va mieux :



Blanche cherche des parrains !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Pour BLANCHE aussi, c'est la rentrée.
Ce mois-ci elle a vu le dermatologue qui a constaté une aggravation, légèrement améliorée par le doublement de la dose de cortisone  sur un mois.
Il a aussi constaté les effets indésirables de la cortisone.
Il est confiant, il existe toute une palette de médicaments, il faut trouver la bonne combinaison pour BLANCHE, en alliant efficacité tout en tenant compte des effets indésirables et en conjuguant avec le moindre coût.

A défaut d'adoptant, Blanche cherche des parrains !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La jolie Blanche continue sa petite vie en suivant ses traitement pour ses problèmes de peau!!

On espère qu'un jour elle aura la chance de trouver SA famille!!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Nouvelles de Blanche par sa famille d'accueil :




> BLANCHE a vu le dermato ce matin.
> Il a trouvé que la peau traitée par la cortisone en spray est moins noire et revient à certains endroits de couleur rosée.
> Les poils sur le bout des pattes continuent à se clairsemer, mais ça n'inquiète pas le dermato car la peau repousse sur certaines plaies de frottements.
> Le museau et le tour des yeux ne se sont pas améliorés, mais c'est à cause des mouches qui piquent et laissent des traces.
> Depuis, mon vétérinaire m'a recommandé un produit anti mouches, moustiques et tiques en spray qui était jusqu'à maintenant réservé pour les chevaux et les cavaliers.
> Ce produit répulsif "Centaura en spray 250 ml" vient d'être homologué pour les chiens, j'en ai pris une bombe le 02 octobre 2014 (28.20 € ttc) pour BLANCHE (oreilles et museau) et mon labrador (juste le bout des oreilles).
> C'est vraiment efficace, ça me permet de protéger les oreilles et le museau de BLANCHE pendant plusieurs heures, tout en appliquant plus tard le spray de cortisone.
> Le plus dure est de réussir à l'avoir sous la main  car dès qu'elle me voit avec la bombe de centaura ou celle de cortavance, c'est sauve qui peut, cachée derrière les buissons. Pour l'instant le coup du gâteau fonctionne bien, la gourmandise fait sortir BLANCHE des buissons.

----------


## mariko

Blanche a toujours des soins

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*BLANCHE* va mieux, elle pose bien sa patte et marche sans boiter. Elle est toujours sous antibiotiques et sous anti inflammatoires.

Le bout des oreilles a du mal à cicatriser, malgré la crème cicatrisante.

Voici le pilulier de la semaine :

Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La jolie Blanche attend toujours SA famille...  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*BLANCHE a maintenant 3 repas par jour, les autres canins s'interrogent sur le rab de la miss... 
Elle mange bien et on va surveiller son poids.
Si malgré les trois repas elle continue à perdre du poids, il faudra qu'elle passe une échographie.
Elle a de la pommade pour soigner sa conjonctivite des deux yeux.

*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

petite nouvelle de Blanche

*BLANCHE* arrive de voir le dermato.
Elle a pris 600 grammes, elle pèse 16.8 kilos ce qui est encourageant.
Depuis l'arrêt du spray de cortisone sur la queue et les oreilles, les plaies ont séché, il faut que je les désinfecte 2 fois par jour avec de la bétadine. Dès que les plaies ne seront plus infectées, il faudra continuer le spray de cortisone.
Le chanfrein (museau) s'est dégradé depuis mi-mars, je dois continuer le spray de cortisone et arrêter s'il y a surinfection.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

J'ai une bien triste nouvelle à vous annoncer, Blanche arrivée en France en août 2012, porteuse d'une maladie dégénérescente incurable, son état étant très dégradé, des lambeaux de peau partant, un liquide verdarte suintant qui démontrait que son foi était atteint nous a mené à prendre la décision de laisser partir Blanche en douceur et sans souffrance, Blanche s'est éteinte vers 16h, elle sera incinérée et ses cendres retournerons dans son pays natal.

Je tiens à remercier Yveline qui a pris en charge Blanche alors que nous la croyons malade de la démodécie, Yveline a été plus qu'une famille d'accueil, elle a été une maman pour Blanche, Yveline s'est occupée de Blanche avec tout l'amour qu'elle sait donner à un animal, ce soir j'ai une grande pensée pour elle et aussi pour sa famille.

je pense aussi à Lénuta que je viens de prévenir et qui m'a dit "c'est la vie" mais rapidement à rajouter "je vais raccrocher et pleurer"

Blanche aura eu dans sa vie la chance de rencontrer 2 femmes exceptionnelles qui lui ont permis de vivre quelques années de bonheur

----------


## Vegane7

Quelle tristesse...

----------


## Eric 92

Bonsoir
j'ai parcouru votre histoire qui m'a beaucoup émue. Vous avez fait tout pour elle, blanche a eu la chance de tomber dans vos bras. Vous lui  avez fait voir des jours meilleurs, de jours en jours son physique s'est amélioré au regard des photos. Blanche doit être arrivée tout la haut parmi les étoiles ét si vous regardez le ciel, blanche brillera de mille feux. Un petit signe de sa part. Repose en paix petite Blanche des neiges. Merci Yveline pour ce que vous avez fait pour elle.  Elle restera dans votre cur a jamais. Vous m'avez bouleversé.

----------


## la tribu du marais

À la croisée de deux destins, nos routes se rejointes,
Nous avons parcouru un bout de chemin ensemble,
cahin caha, sur le sentier de la vie,
oubliant parfois la maladie.
Que la vie est injuste avec son lot de malheurs.
Qu'il a été difficile de te voir décliner
tout en gardant ton air enjoué.
Qu'il a été cruel de devoir prendre une décision
mais parfois aimer c'est aussi savoir laisser partir.
BLANCHE, je ne t'oublierai jamais.
Tu seras toujours au fond de notre cur.
J'ai du mal, une amie est venue me rejoindre à la clinique vétérinaire avec sa fille pour me soutenir, elle m'a raccompagné chez moi.
Antonin est en vacances scolaires à la maison, ce soir j'ai une réunion, je ne craque jamais devant quelqu'un.
Ce soir à la nuit tombée, BLANCHE, mon chagrin retenu éclatera en milliers de pleurs.
Que chaque sanglot accompagne ton voyage au delà du pont de l'Arc en Ciel.



BLANCHE aura une incinération individuelle avec restitution des cendres, qui iront au refuge Lénuta en Roumanie, là où tout à commencé.
Merci à Lénuta pour son combat en faveur des animaux roumains.
Merci à l'association l'Arche d'Éternité qui aide le refuge Lénuta et qui a permis à BLANCHE de venir en France pour y être soignée.
Merci aux marraines et parrains qui ont financé les soins.
Merci à toutes celles et tous ceux qui ont participé à ce sauvetage et qui continuent tous les jours à s'engager auprès des animaux.
Mille Mercis.

----------


## Wilo

quelle émotion à lire l'histoire de Blanche. quelle tristesse pour Yveline qui l'a tant aimé et soigné, merci pour elle. De tout coeur avec vous

----------


## teddy82

Repose en paix jolie petit ange Blanche ::

----------


## fabienne h

Merci à Yveline pour son dévouement.
Ma pensée accompagne Blanche, vous accompagne.
Merci.

----------


## anniec

RIP Blanche  ::

----------


## mamounette54

Blanche restera à jamais chez Yveline, Yveline a été sa seconde maman et l'a beaucoup aimé, je ne remercierais jamais assez Yveline pour tout ce qu'elle fait pour les animaux

----------

